

Where cell phones go to be reborn - ardahal
http://money.cnn.com/video/technology/2012/08/16/bsg-liquid-metal-battery-energy.cnnmoney

======
seanwoods
Looks like the main link is wrong:

[http://money.cnn.com/video/technology/2012/08/13/bsg-
smartph...](http://money.cnn.com/video/technology/2012/08/13/bsg-smartphone-
recycling.cnnmoney)

